# Official Game Thread: Washington Wizards @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST CSNB CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000">Wizards Return To The Scene Of The Crime</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/wizards/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/was_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#004B6E">Washington Wizards(19 - 21) (8 - 12 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(18 - 23) (8 - 13 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 27, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Washington Wizards @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST CSNB CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/gilbert_arenas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_gilbert_arenas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/gilbert_arenas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Gilbert Arenas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jared_jeffries" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jared_jeffries.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jared_jeffries"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jared Jeffries<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 11'' - Indiana</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/caron_butler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_caron_butler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/caron_butler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Caron Butler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Connecticut</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antawn_jamison" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antawn_jamison.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antawn_jamison"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antawn Jamison<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brendan_haywood" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brendan_haywood.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brendan_haywood"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Brendan Haywood<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_daniels" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antonio_daniels.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_daniels"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antonio Daniels<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Bowling Green</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_ruffin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_ruffin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_ruffin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Ruffin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Tulsa</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donell_taylor" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_donell_taylor.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/donell_taylor"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Donell Taylor<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 5'' - UAB</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andray_blatche" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/wizards/Blatche_140_050821.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andray_blatche"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andray Blatche<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 11'' - South Kent Prep (CT)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Rough image on the main page of the Wizards site.

http://www.nba.com/wizards/

Man, that's a bad memory. I've never heard the UC go from loud to quiet faster than after that shot.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I enjoy the way we get revenge on teams that pain us:

1) Jalen Rose still hasn't beat the Bulls since leaving
2) Ben nailing a GW against the Knicks (although earlier in the season, the Knicks aided a Bulls collapse and victory, but last year I think we went 3-0 against them)
3) The Wizards started out the 4th quarter of a tie game (a game the Bulls had a sizable lead in at one point) with a 16-0 run I think and then decided that was enough and let the Bulls come back and win by 7. Beatiful stuff.

But above all else, this is an important game for playoff positioning. I have no fear we can overtake the Wiz for the 8th seed, and a victory today will pull the Bulls within 1/2 game of that 8th spot. It's at the UC, I predict a win.

Bulls 104-98


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no one talking about the game? I guess because it's a friday night.

Bulls off to a hot start./


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler with a nice followup and one. 13-6 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon face up three. GOOD. no fear.

Wizards can't make anything. 

layup drill Hinrich 18-6 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

20-12 Bulls. Skiles wants a timeout. We could be doing much better than how we are doing now. We seem to be junking it up quite a bit and it's pretty sloppy looking. We have to learn to shoot while we have our man in the air.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It seems the Bulls have discovered Tyson Chandler. Hinrich and Chandler did an awesome give and go earlier in the game, proving Chandler knows what to do with the ball in the post.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice solid finish at the end of the quarter. 28-16 Bulls. Gilbert will be agressive later in this game so hopefully we can build an insurmountable lead. We didn't play perfect. I wish we had some offensive rebounds but Tyson has been doing a good job defensively. I just wish he would hit more FT's

2nd lowest in the NBA is not good. He used to be a decent FT shooter for a big guy. Now he justs sucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Butler is outworking all our guys for offensive boards. 6 offensive boards already. Can we get a box out?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow, Malik Allen isn't a stiff. I thought all he was good for was the medium range jumper. Nice pass by Songaila.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No magic from Duhon tonight. Gordon goes out and the Bulls lead is evaporating.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Holy Poorly Attended Game Thread, Batman!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chandler falls down, TO, costs us 2 the other way.

Blech.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Arenas is on fire. Wizards down by just 3.

Nothing in the ol' bat belt to fix the problem.

Maybe the bulls aren't on the same bat time, same bat channel tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

game flow is just awful and one of the worst quarters the bulls have played in a week. turnovers 5 by the bulls 1 by the Wizards and they are taking advantage. And Gilbert hasn't even gone off yet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wizards are playing zone and the bulls can't figure it out.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Haywood looked like the monster they thought he would be on that one.


Bulls by 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamison will eventually make those open threes. And he does.

Deng drives to the basket...finally.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Bulls just look sick in the second quarter. And I don't mean "sick" as in "siiiikkk" I mean :sour:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Who is this no-neck goomba the Bulls have announcing courtside?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

WHHOO James Thomas era officially underway


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

hey dudes,guess what?i'm watching the game live online,but do not ask me how :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

aaand the first offensive foul by James Thomas in the James Thomas era has been committed


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> hey dudes,guess what?i'm watching the game live online,but do not ask me how :biggrin:


Great for you.

Maybe related to the NBA League Pass subscription Freeview this week...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Arenas airball keeps the Bulls lead at 6

nothing at the other end. 47-42 at the half


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

An observation I'm not sure that has been really made well to date. The Bulls have a difficult time drawing fouls, we all know. What this ultimately means is that the Bulls aren't really able to pick out a player on the other team to go at and get him into foul trouble.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Great for you.
> 
> Maybe related to the NBA League Pass subscription Freeview this week...


no,no :biggrin:


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

the bulls need to get there bench going :biggrin: we really need those 69 points from the bench tonite lol


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> no,no :biggrin:


shhhhhhhhhh

be quiet


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not watching the game ..for those watching how does Tyson look?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

unBULLievable said:


> shhhhhhhhhh
> 
> be quiet


hey john,where are u?give me a phone call buddy,i missed u


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'm not watching the game ..for those watching how does Tyson look?


Tall, skinny, fairly light-skinned African American, with a questionable haircut. Goatee neaty trimmed.

Tanktop is neatly tucked. Below the knee skocking on right leg.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Tall, skinny, fairly light-skinned African American, with a questionable haircut.
> 
> Tanktop is neatly tucked. Below the knee skocking on right leg.


:rocket:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

It really seems that lately the Bulls have been putting it together.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Guffaw!

U Larious Winkle


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

At least I didn't say "with his eyes, silly."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson has been pretty good IMO. he's pulling down offensive boards and giving us second chances. 4pts only and he has to make FT's.

14 rebounds now for Tyson.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> At least I didn't say "with his eyes, silly."


Or down on most people.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyson's 14 boards show he's doing ok. He is really moving well. He's getting to loose balls. He is holding his own more or less against Brenda, who has 1000% more muscle. Last time down, Tyson was all over the floor, back and forth, singlehandedly keeping a possession alive for the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OT: wow, the Knicks can't close out anyone. Francis with a nice drive to the lane.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

blood on Deng's arm.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Tyson's 14 boards show he's doing ok. He is really moving well. He's getting to loose balls. He is holding his own more or less against Brenda, who has 1000% more muscle. Last time down, Tyson was all over the floor, back and forth, singlehandedly keeping a possession alive for the Bulls.


Thank you 

Next time keep your purile juvenile humour to yourself 

:biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich with the shot from Darius. GOOD. 7 point lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> OT: wow, the Knicks can't close out anyone. Francis with a nice drive to the lane.


Crawford/Curry Update

Crawford 7-14 21 points
Curry 27 points 10 rebounds 5 TO


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Puuuuurty move to get inside for a layup from the Jayhawk's favorite son


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haywood with the baseline dunk... That's tough to defend.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyson not strong enough to finish with Ruffin! denying.

Ty hits TWOO free throws.

Next best thing, big man


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Crawford/Curry Update
> 
> Crawford 7-14 21 points
> Curry 27 points 10 rebounds 5 TO


They did play very well I have to admit but the Knicks were up by 20 I think. 2 pt lead now for the Knicks. Curry was pretty active on the offensive end.

Frye was pretty good tonight. better than Dwight. Knicks win.

Well we are tied with the Magic now. A win will catapult us to 9th.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls by 11, force a shot clock violation with some good D down low.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, what has gotten into Tyson. I like it.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

pretty ugly game so far,our defence is great,offensive rebounds keeping alive the wizards


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Crawford/Curry Update
> 
> Crawford 7-14 21 points
> Curry 27 points 10 rebounds 5 TO


Well, at least I know in advance what to look forward to on the board tomorrow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Well, at least I know in advance what to look forward to on the board tomorrow.


Knicks won, too, 97-94

:biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Songaila...YES...and it _counts_



Sinks the and1


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why sweets is not playing?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Knicks won, too, 97-94
> 
> :biggrin:


 They better have won this game. the Knicks were up by 25 in the half and 20 points in the fourth!

We can go up in the standings with a win tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

And Song takes the charge on Ruffin.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lister333 said:


> why sweets is not playing?


 he never plays... 

Malik Allen has jumped over him in the depth chart. I guess he's not putting out.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

lister333 said:


> why sweets is not playing?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

as i see we can expect some trade involving sweets. this is a reasonable explanation why he´s not playing.Don´t you think?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Speaking of Malik...he takes a charge.


Bulls by 12


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Speaking of Malik

Sweetney has as many rebounds tonight as Malik


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

tyson comes in!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Speaking of Malik
> 
> Sweetney has as many rebounds tonight as Malik


OK, Allen got a rebound. Is that his first since joining the team?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's really struggling in this half. I've noticed if he isn't making shots on O, his defensive effort tends to slip as well. Skiles' letting him play through it though.

Another Ben turnover as I type this :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls scoring table officially brought to you tonight by Hotels.com.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls once again getting destroyed by the Wizards on the boards.

Officials once again see someone fall and assume foul.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls shooting low...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Bulls once again getting destroyed by the Wizards on the boards.
> 
> Officials once again see someone fall and assume foul.


Bulls 18-25 FT
Wiz 8-14 FT


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deja Vu


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Arenas transition three and that hurts.....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ice Cold... 2 freakin pts in this quarter. Pathetic


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

please make some points!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to get some spark on offense!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Future said:


> Ice Cold... 2 freakin pts in this quarter. Pathetic


yes indeed


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally ben with the layup!!!bulls by six!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe we could get a spark in the team if we traded the Hornets for high-flying Chris "Birdman" Anderson...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gilbert draws Tyson's 5th

Sinks 2

Bulls by 4


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyson hustles for 19th board on the other end.

To no avail.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Songaila to Gordon

and1

Bulls by 7


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's hand and the ball were like a foot over the rim on that play he just got fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls 18-25 FT
> Wiz 8-14 FT


 Wow that's unbelievable. I think the Wiz lead the league in FTM's and 2nd in FTA's

Gilbert to the line again.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls by nine...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng three pointer MISS.

Jamison for three.. no one near him

Ben for three. GOOD..


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Tyson sinks 2 FTs and he's got a DOUBLE DOUBLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyson sinks 2 foul shots.

and 2 more

12 points, 20 rebounds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BUM no LONG!

A last season-like finish with Ben and TC coming up strong down the stretch. Loved the way we responded once they closed in late 4th qtr.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Tyson sinks 2 foul shots.
> 
> and 2 more
> 
> 12 points, 20 rebounds.


He looked really good tonight. Along with those 20 boards he tips so many other balls that allows other players to pick up the loose ball. He looked really good tonight.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

WOW... look at Tyson's stat line:

12pts, 20reb (11 Offensive), 8-11 FTS (!!!!!!!), 2 blks, a steal and 2 assists!

THIS is why we need tyson... he gets to the foul line SO MUCH... he was liek our leading FT attempts last year.... wow I think Tyson is going to change our fortunes this season!

Gordon with a solid game, not great shooting % but he got the job done.... (26pts 6 reb and 3ast, but 4 TOs)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson making FT's wow.... when the pressure is off it's easy I guess. His free throws are looking fantastic.

Game over Bulls win. 9th place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 19-23. knocked the Wiz down.. Very good game for us. 

Atlanta is another winnable game. We just need to play good defense against them and we'll be fine. Next week will be much harder.

Tyson 20 boards, fantastic. 13 -14 boards a night should be his average.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

any highlights for this game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> any highlights for this game?


Yeah, TommyB#1's response to King's question about "how does Chandler look"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

skiles postgame 1.46mb 48kbps lame MP3


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Yeah, TommyB#1's response to King's question about "how does Chandler look"


Thank you. I'll be here all week.

Quick announcement for all of you who used our valet parking tonight...we don't have valet parking.

Be sure to tip your waitrons.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> any highlights for this game?


 Highlights


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Highlights


you quite awsome :clap:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyson with boards and FTs, not much more you can ask for


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

McGraw's game story can be found here:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=147934



> When a team is playing well, language is no barrier to quality locker-room humor.
> 
> Following the Bulls’ third straight victory, a 90-79 walk past the Washington Wizards on Friday, Spanish-speaking forward Andres Nocioni walked over to Tyson Chandler and pantomimed disgust that a large pack of reporters was listening to Ben Gordon instead of Chandler.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson's and as a team probably no holds barred our best game of the season. Way to go everyone.

If Tyson keeps playing at this level we'll get back in the thick of things... it's about freaking time dude.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bumping just to keep it above the Official Eddy Curry Regurgitation Thread, if just for a moment.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Eddie Jordan Still Peeved about Loss to Bulls

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/01/28/AR2006012801129.html



> Nearly 24 hours after watching his team lose a game in Chicago, Wizards Coach Eddie Jordan was still agitated. Prior to last night's game against Charlotte at MCI Center, Jordan ran down the list of errors that cost Washington a 90-79 loss to an Eastern Conference rival and put a damper on what had been an improved stretch of basketball recently.
> 
> "I had a very bitter taste in my mouth this morning," Jordan said. "About the way we did not execute. About the way we did not rebound. So, hopefully, it's going to be washed away after 48 minutes" of play last night.
> 
> ...


----------

